# insulation - faced or unfaced and which direction



## neil buckner (May 23, 2011)

two situations:
1) a bathroom and shower room in a mens locker room. The area is has CMU block walls with a attic area above. This is a commerical use locker room. The ceiling area is getting new insulation, and drywall, with a drop ceiling below the sheetrock. Does a vapor barrier need to be install? Which side of the insulation would the barrier need to go?

2) installing insulation on the wall and ceiling of a metal building. What kind of insulation to use? Faced or unfaced and with side to put the faced ( to the inside or outside of the metal building?


----------

